# marriage mold



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

why do we try to fit things into molds?

take a women... take a man... add her habits add his habits.. maybe add kids.. with some of her and some of him... mix them together and were told we are to have happy ever after... 

each marriage is different each family has different wants and needs i have started to realize if this was not the case life would be boring.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Because people are AFRAID.... (my opnion) Many cannot live without structure... someone to TELL them what's right/wrong. Good/bad..

Me? not interested in that

Be who you are..individually and as a couple.
be freeeeeee!!!! hahaha
feels so much better and has a better chance of survival..
See my thread/poll on "relationship type"


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

i will check that thread out.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

momof6girls said:


> why do we try to fit things into molds?


because we are pack animals, and when a pack animal does not fit into the mold it either has to fight or it gets kicked out of the pack; getting kicked out of the pack instinctively means dying. most animals do not want to die. we are also governed by the laws of physics and we follow the easiest path...so fitting in the mold is the easiest path.


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

momof6girls said:


> why do we try to fit things into molds?
> 
> take a women... take a man... add her habits add his habits.. maybe add kids.. with some of her and some of him... mix them together and were told we are to have happy ever after...
> 
> each marriage is different each family has different wants and needs i have started to realize if this was not the case life would be boring.


Because we have been conditioned to believe that there is a "correct" way to do things. Whether that "correctness" is based on religious beliefs, societal expectations, family history, or whatever - we've been taught to conform, to not mess with the status quo, to follow. We tell our kids to be themselves, to not be afraid of being unique or different - but we don't live that out in front of them. 

It's very, very sad to me.


----------

